# Outdoor humidity?



## Benjtort (Feb 19, 2018)

As you may know tortoises keepers love their pets and treat them like gold. Here’s the question if we have strict care rules on humidity in a indoor enclosure why doesnt the humidity matter outside??


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 19, 2018)

It does matter, which is why it’s not recommended to keep hatchlings outdoors. Since pyramiding is caused by GROWTH in dry environments, a tortoise that is fully grown won’t pyramid. However, when it comes to large tortoises that have to be moved outside before fully growing, you must make sure that it’s night box (or wherever it sleeps)is humid, by putting containers of water inside.
So to answer your question, it does matter, unless the tortoise is full grown.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2018)

Benjtort said:


> As you may know tortoises keepers love their pets and treat them like gold. Here’s the question if we have strict care rules on humidity in a indoor enclosure why doesnt the humidity matter outside??


As TechnoCheese answered, it does matter, and we do what we can do.

Lots of plants, misters, sprinklers, shade cloth, water tubs in the night boxes, frequent soaks and limited time outdoors in dry climates for babies and growing juveniles.

In fact, my hot dry climate is the reason I don't keep Aldabras, RFs, Indotestudo or Manouria. Other species are more adaptable to my drier conditions.


----------



## Benjtort (Feb 19, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> It does matter, which is why it’s not recommended to keep hatchlings outdoors. Since pyramiding is caused by GROWTH in dry environments, a tortoise that is fully grown won’t pyramid. However, when it comes to large tortoises that have to be moved outside before fully growing, you must make sure that it’s night box (or wherever it sleeps)is humid, by putting containers of water inside.
> So to answer your question, it does matter, unless the tortoise is full grown.


Oh ok so it matters until they are fully grown.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 19, 2018)

Benjtort said:


> Oh ok so it matters until they are fully grown.



Pretty much, yes. But even then, humidity is great because it helps them stay hydrated.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 19, 2018)

Benjtort said:


> Oh ok so it matters until they are fully grown.



From a pyramiding standpoint, anyway.


----------



## Benjtort (Feb 19, 2018)

Ok


----------

